# Thinkpad t42 wireless problem



## tankist02 (Dec 10, 2009)

I can't ping anything using wireless, though it seems everything is OK.

Relevant snippets:


```
uname -a:

FreeBSD biden.comcast.net 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0 r199681: Sun Nov 22 16:48:42 PST 2009     root@biden.comcast.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
dmesg:

iwi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG> mem 0xc0214000-0xc0214fff irq 11 at device 2.0 on pci2
```


```
/boot/loader.conf:

if_iwi_load="YES"
iwifw_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```


```
/etc/rc.conf:

wlans_iwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid andrewt WPA DHCP"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
```


```
ifconfig wlan0:

wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:12:f0:92:5b:d1
        inet 192.168.1.105 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
        status: associated
        ssid andrewt channel 6 (2437 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:18:f8:41:bf:ac
        country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
        TKIP 2:128-bit txpower 0 bmiss 24 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
        roaming MANUAL
```


```
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

network={
    ssid="andrewt"
    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
    psk="my_key"
}
```


Running wpa_supplicant manually seems doesn't show any problems:


```
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Trying to associate with 00:18:f8:41:bf:ac (SSID='andrewt' freq=2437 MHz)
Associated with 00:18:f8:41:bf:ac
WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:18:f8:41:bf:ac [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]
CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:18:f8:41:bf:ac completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
```


Ubuntu 9.04 and PC BSD worked on that laptop just fine with PC BSD being more stable wrt wireless.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

